# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  bees & frogs

## chris

http://www.encyclopedie-universelle....ille-menu.html

I know it's in French, but the pictures are good. I especially like the middle ages paintings. Anyway Gavin could always translate :EEK!:

----------


## gavin

Yes, nice site .... except for the language of course, which I struggle with at the best of times ......

----------

